# Kenmore oven broiler "bake element"



## bethany14 (Oct 27, 2006)

The 'bake element' in my oven went on the fritz last night.
I was pre-heating, and while checking the temp on the inside thermometer, I saw flames sprouting from a 1 1/2" glowing section of the element.  The flames had built up because I was standing there feeding it oxygen, so I shut her up and they died withing a few minutes.  So, I cooled it off, the glow went away, and I tried to heat the oven again, and now it doesn't work at all. 
I looked at the element and it's definately got some sort of corrosion on it's back 4".  That section of the element had turned charcoal/silver with scales all around it.  I've ordered the new part from Sears, it'll be a little while before I get it though.
What would corrode the element like that?  The oven itself has been on the fritz for a while, now that I think about it.  Ever since I moved in here I couldn't trust the dials, their labels had washed right off  --over-zealous cleaning
Anyway, lately you'd set it to one temp, get it right where you want it, and 5min later it would jump way up.  I guess that was a sign, I should have paid attention. 
What can I do to protect the next element from however I've tortured this one? <she asks sheepishly>


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi,

Normally the element just gets weak in a spot ( might even glow brighter in a small section ) and then blows a hole in itself when the element lets go.

http://www.applianceaid.com/bakelement.html



> Ever since I moved in here I couldn't trust the dials, their labels had washed right off



Ooops  






Electric stove knob kit with shaft inserts





Universal oven thermostat knob kit



> Anyway, lately you'd set it to one temp, get it right where you want it, and 5min later it would jump way up



*Might* have a control issue as well.



> What can I do to protect the next element



Nothing you could do would prevent or create the element lettign go.

jeff.


----------



## bethany14 (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow Jeff, glad I ran into you here   Thanks for the website, it's got great illustrations and instructions.  And thanks for the knob links, those would be perfect for my oven.  You even got the color right 
I hope there aren't any control issues.  I have enough of my own. LOL.  Anyway, I'm thinking that the spikes in temp were the failing element's glowing surges going unnoticed.  Next time this happens, I'll order the part as soon as I see the signs.
Thanks again Jeff


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Your welcome! 

jeff.


----------



## bethany14 (Nov 2, 2006)

Got the new element yesterday afternoon, faster than I thought.  Just finished replacing it, piece of cake.  The overall job took a couple hours, but that's because I threw in a good vinegar soak-n-scrub while I had the element out.
Now I'll see about getting some new knobs for the old girl 
Thanks again Jeff!


----------



## jeff1 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thankx for the update! 

jeff.


----------

